# knitting socks



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

My 3rd knitting project - socks!

I'm using hand spun 50% Dorset X Hampshire & 50% black&white brown sheep mill end roving yarn .

Somewhere I saw a wonderful pictorial about the heels. I _think_ my heels are okay (except I have to frog the first one since it's so much larger than the second heel).

I sure would like to take a look at that pictorial again.

To prevent 2nd sock syndrome, I'm knitting both pair at the same time

Thanks all


----------



## Burbsteader (Aug 6, 2002)

Hope these help.
The first one has really good pictures.

http://www.royea.net/sockdemo1.html
http://www.socknitters.com/directory.htm

If you have any questions, Knitters Review has a very active sock group
http://www.knittersreview.com/forum/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=43

I'm hopelessly addicted to socks and I am always happy to enable, I mean help.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I had signed up for sockknitters a few weeks ago. Went to sign in there and was told I was inactive. I've contacted the admin and hopefully will be able to get back in.

Thanks!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I get second sock syndrome...but its never the heel its always the length of the foot or the top...grrrrrr.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

I saw a woman knitting both socks at once- on a pair of circular needles at the train station a year or so ago and I've been trying to figure out how she did that since then. I bought a book on knitting socks on circular needles, but it only tells how to do one at a time. I can do that already- quite nicely- on dp needles! Anyway, if I figure it out I'll share...or better yet if someone else already has, share please. I really do have trouble getting them both the same! I do love to knit socks though. betty


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

I have made 12 pairs of socks since november. an old trick to get them the same is to use two sets of needles and knit simultaneously. first one cuff then the other, then one heel and then the other and so on. I just hold up and measure and they turn out pretty good.


----------



## Zebraman (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey Betty Modin;There is an old system for knitting two socks penecontemporaneously.It is called "the war and peace method". I lost the instructions in a house fire years ago.You should be able to locate them with the title.-


----------



## Jacki (May 13, 2002)

To knit two socks at a time on circular needles, put half the stitches for sock one on needle A, half the stitches for sock one on needle B. Than put half the stitches for sock two on needle A, and half one needle B. 

It helps to have different colored needles. To start knit, one A, then two A. Pick up needle B, and knit two B, than one B. Now you are back at the beginning. 

Remember to keep your yarn with the correct sock. 

I hope that is clear enough. It is really easy once you get started, but I have found that getting started is the hardest part on any knitted project.

"Sensational Knitted Socks" by Charlene Schurch has patterns using 4 dp, 5 dp, and 2 circular needles. That might be of some help if you can get a copy.


Jacki


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Knitting socks are my most favorite thing to knit. I think it is as close to a magic trick there is...LOL! You start out going just fine, then you get to a point where your just sure you've messed it up _really_ bad (because it no where resembles a "sock" at all!); but then all of sudden, just like magic.....POOF! A sock suddenly appears out of that mess!


----------



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

I have knitted a pair of socks at the same time on two circulars. You can cast on one of the socks directly on the the circulars, but I have found it easier to cast on the other one seperately, and then transfer to the circulars. 
You end up with half of each sock on both needles. work half of one sock and the switch yarn and do half of the other sock. Turn your work, and using the second needle, finish the second half of the second sock and then switch yarn and complete the second half of the first sock. always work all the way around, don't stop in the middle.
work the heals with some double points and then put them back on the circulars and complete. It works really well. Just remember when you finish half of a sock you are either going to switch balls of yarn or switch needles. Susn


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Two Words.


Tube Socks

donsgal


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Just have the toes to finish up. I'll post pictures when I'm done.

I picked up directions for knitted felted clogs. Hope to wash up some Icelandic tonight and get it dyed. I'll spin it loose, and see if I can handle the clog directions for knitting project #4


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

If any of you have done double-sided colorwork knitting, you can modify that technique to knit two socks simultaneously one nested inside the other.

Use two balls of yarn.

When you cast on, every other stitch is cast on from the opposite ball, taking care not to cross the yarns and entangle the two layers.

The result should be as if you took two separate cast-ons and put them on the needle with stitches alternating, zipper-wise.

Join in the round.

Taking care not to cross the yarns and entangle the two layers, knit alternating stitches from alternating balls of yarn. You may want to purl rather than knit for the 'inner' sock, so that the stockinette surfaces are the visible ones. Whatever makes the knitting easiest for you.

You should wind up with two layers, like you would when knitting a two-sided color-work object, except that unlike the colorwork project, these layers are not attached to each other. Each one is a separate sock.

Using this method should keep the rows in your two socks precisely coordinated.

I suggest learning how to do this by using two different colors of yarn in a tubular swatch so that you can see how it works more easily, before progressing to your actual project where you would more easily confuse what stitch belongs to what sock.

Another related fun trick is as follows:

Cast on twice the number of stitches as you want for width.

Join in a different yarn, and knit/purl every other stitch from alternating sources of yarn, taking care not to entangle the yarns of each layer.

You'll wind up with a pocket that is closed on the bottom, suitable for use as a purse or a sock-toe.


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

I printed out Knitting Tutorial eariler today. Wish me luck!


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

Thanks Jacki, Susan n' Emilie...I had figured out the needle part, but couldn't figure out the cast on part from the instructions. I could one on, but not the other one. Currentlhy have three knitting projects, a large repair project and a spinning project going-AND am taking my PRAXIS exam for my teaching licensure in this state on Sat! Not going anywhere fast here this week. I've got some commerical sock yarn that should do well to practice this technique soon-I've learned not to use my precious hand spun for learning....I keep a few skeins of 'nice' commercial stuff for that. thanks again, betty


----------



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

Oh My!!! I haven't tried that yet! There is always something new to learn isn't there. Susan



suburbanite said:


> If any of you have done double-sided colorwork knitting, you can modify that technique to knit two socks simultaneously one nested inside the other.
> 
> Use two balls of yarn.
> 
> ...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Beltane said:


> I printed out Knitting Tutorial eariler today. Wish me luck!



I know silver from some soaping forums. She's taken many folks down the knitting sock road.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

donsgal said:


> Two Words.
> 
> 
> Tube Socks
> ...




:rotfl: :goodjob: :bow: 


I loved that remark! Totally eliminate the heel issue!

Caren


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The heel & gusset wasn't nearly as bad as what I heard. Just follow the directions and you're there!


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

You can learn just about anything on you tube


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Why not just use two separate needles and two separate balls of yarn. Knit a couple rounds of one and then the other?


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

I always do two at a time using the magic loop method on one circular needle. There are several YouTube videos on this. I also prefer to do toe up socks. I have a fear of getting the leg done and running out of yarn 3/4 way down the foot. LOL


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I love all the suggestions on here! I do different things to make mine even but one thing I always do....I take my yarn winder and split my yarn in half or work from two identical balls. When I did heel rows I would jot it down. I actually write it down as I switch between the different parts of the socks. My socks come out nearly identical now every time! I used to try to measure them up but found it much easier to keep track of the rows for cuffs, leg portions for long socks, heel and body of sock....then toe or the reverse if I do them toe up. I made enough now to have it memorized for my feet. I have done the simultaneous socks and just prefer to make one at a time. Knitting is alot slower for me then crocheting them so one at a time provides that instant gratification I need to keep going!! LOL Yes making them at the same time is pretty cool but I just have to see the results faster....hehehehe


----------



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

Callieslamb said:


> Why not just use two separate needles and two separate balls of yarn. Knit a couple rounds of one and then the other?


That's how I do it, less confusing for me anyway. Cuff down.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Two at a time toe up has been the only method for me that ends up with two socks. At least, when I'm the one doing the knitting. If I had more one legged friends, it'd be a lot easier!

To cast on for Two At A Time Toe Up Socks, get a pair of circulars and put both needles side by side. Then, as you cast on, one stitch goes on one needle and then the next stitch goes on the other needle. Alternate back and forth until you get to however many stitches you need to cast on. That's for Sock #1. Then get the next ball of yarn or use the other end of the same ball of yarn (assuming you have it in a format where you can reach both ends) and cast on the same needles in the same fashion for sock #2.

You knit the front of sock #1, then switch yarn and knit the front of the sock #2. At this point you're essentially at the 'end of the row'. Then pull the short needle out so the one that had been on the long end of the cable is now the short needle and continue on with knitting the backs of the two socks switching to the next yarn as you switch to the next sock. It's really easy once it's set up.

Usually to turn the heel, I'll just do short rows, but maybe your usual method will work as well, I've not tried any other than short row.


----------

